# How to use edger on 45 degree Asphalt driveway



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

I just had my driveway done when they did the corners they did them on a 45degree angle.
Can an edger be used with this? How do others do it or will I need to trim with string only?
I was looking at getting a edger as the. driveway is about 80' long


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You should be able to do it with an edger, you just may have to be careful when you get to the 45° area so you don't cut into the asphalt(I am assuming that is what you are concerned about?). You might want to try to attack the angle from 2 different directions also.


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have about 160' of 45 degree asphalt 
@Mightyquinn do you mean have the tracing wheel on the grade side and go apposite direction ?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Maybe I'm not understanding what 45° asphalt is? Do you have pictures?


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

@Mightyquinn 
Here is a picture 
Can an edger work on this 
I took it in the dark but you'll get the point 
Unlike concrete on a perfect 90 this is more or less about 45 degrees


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I see what you are saying now. That would be difficult to edge. A string trimmer might be your best bet.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Problem is they made the driveway much higher than your lawn. I'm not a fan of that. When I was getting the driveway re done I made sure they didn't make the driveway higher than what it was before. That way it's more level, easier to edge and also easier when your mowing.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

The angle on the asphalt is correct. It supports the weight if you drive a tire on the edge and prevents the edge of the asphalt from breaking off. Use a string trimmer. It'll take some practice but it'll eventually be straight.


----------

